# Naked 4.....



## DeeDee2013 (Jun 29, 2014)

Found this picture on IG. I can't understand the language but was intrigued by the photo.  Is this real?


----------



## Reneemelancon (Jun 29, 2014)

It looks like n2 but they photoshopped the 4 , I don't think they would have blue or green colors either since it's "naked" so sadly don't think it's real


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

I believe she is writing in Portuguese, but anyways she says right under it that clearly it is a fake and urban decay has not launched a naked4 yet!

  On my own note, I doubt UD would make another naked palette so quickly after the Naked3. Perhaps next year or the year after.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I believe she is writing in Portuguese, but anyways she says right under it that clearly it is a fake and urban decay has not launched a naked4 yet!
> 
> On my own note, I doubt UD would make another naked palette so quickly after the Naked3. Perhaps next year or the year after.


  I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jun 29, 2014)

That's the cruel to do this to a makeup addict.  That purple shade was calling my name.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

The Green es looks hideous really, that fake is clearly, well, ugly in fact . A Naked 4 ? I have no heard of it but if UD should launch a 4th one it had to be gorgeous !


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was about to say the same thing.


:wink:


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jun 29, 2014)

The green is horrible! You ladies are correct,  there's nothing naked about this palette. Should have known it was too good to be true!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jun 29, 2014)

If they did a 4th I want purples & neutrals


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jun 29, 2014)

That would be a nice combination. Maybe add some orsnge shades to it.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok, this thread is just mean. I got all excited at the idea of another naked palette (even though I need more eyeshadow like I need a hole in my head).


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jul 15, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok, this thread is just mean. I got all excited at the idea of another naked palette (even though I need more eyeshadow like I need a hole in my head).


  I'm sorry!  I was duped as well.  Found the pic on instagram and almost broke my neck coming to Spectrum to announce the good news only to find out it wasn't real.  Sigh!  However, I barely use the 3 Naked Palettes I own, so I didn't need a fourth one.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 15, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> I'm sorry!  I was duped as well.  Found the pic on instagram and almost broke my neck coming to Spectrum to announce the good news only to find out it wasn't real.  Sigh!  However, I barely use the 3 Naked Palettes I own, so I didn't need a fourth one.


  It's cool. I use naked 2 and 3 all the time, though I probably use 3 the most overall. I have so much eyeshadow though. I bought every palette Stila sold for Christmas 2013, and then there's my UD palettes. 

  I'm kinda tempted to buy naked 1 and naked basics, but I don't NEED them so I'm holding off.


----------



## Samuella (Jul 16, 2014)

Ugh, I love the thought of more colorful-based "neutrals" (I guess in this sense it'd be 'everyday' makeup for most) that actually had neutral undertones. As a girl with neutral undertones, it would be incredibly amazing. Although it's cool that I can werk both warm and cool tones, I tend to favor neutral undertones and those are *so hard *to come by. 

  I also wouldn't mind the Naked palettes containing colors that you can't buy individually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't kill me for saying that! I just think it adds value to the palette, giving me more reason to spend my money on it (maybe that's a detrimental statement).

  Urban Decay is my favorite brand, and I'll blindly buy any eyeshadow palette they release -- their eyeshadows easily have my favorite formulation and are my favorite product from the brand, followed closely by the reformulation of their lipsticks. They're the bee's knees. 

  A plummy Naked 4 would make me cry tears of joy just from the pure beauty of it. _Can you imagine?!?!_


----------



## thebluefairy (Jul 17, 2014)

I'd like a peachy toned Naked 4


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Jul 17, 2014)

:weep:  I was getting all excited, then realized their is nothing naked about those colors and then read the rest of the comments and my excitement died womp womp ooh:


----------



## SassyPeach (Jul 22, 2014)

thebluefairy said:


> I'd like a peachy toned Naked 4


  Oooh now that sounds intriguing!  Although I barely use all of my Naked palettes as it stands... the life of a makeup addict.


----------

